# vu X / au vu de X / à la vue de X - accord de "vu" en tête de phrase



## marikosan

Cher tous,
comment utiliser vu/au vue/vu?
D'une part, le dictionnaire francais-ukrainien dit que c'est bon d'utiliser vu (et non vue; au vue/vue)

et, donc, c'est ok d'écrire 

*vu* la vaste quantité des joueurs venant de pays tiers.

Pourtant, ma copine française Emilie corrige

*vue* la vaste quantité
en disant que comme la quantité, vu doit changer en vue.

Par contre, un autre ami Alain corrige en au vue, statuant que vue simplement tout seul ne suffirait pas, sa phrase étant:

*au vue* de la vaste quantité...

Qui à raison: dictionnaire ukrainien, ou bien mes amis francais: alain ou emilie???  
Merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Paquita

Émilie a tort ! "vu" dans ce cas est une préposition, donc un mot invariable
Quant à Alain, il devrait dire "au vu" ou "à la vue" me semble-t-il , mais est-ce nécessaire?


----------



## Cecilio

Nous avons la phrase: "Vu la chaleur, je préfère aller la piscine". J'aurais dit "Vue la chaleur", mais mon programme d'exercises m'a corrigé avec "vu". C'est comme ça, sans concordance de genre?

[…]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Dans cette construction "vu" est une préposition qui signifie "étant donné(e)", pas le participe passé de voir, c'est donc invariable.

[…]


----------



## beri

Quelle est la règle qui régit l'accord, ou non, de "vu" en début de phrase ? […]

Vu les circonstances...


----------



## jann

[…]
_Vu les circonstances_ - _vu_ ici est une préposition qui veut dire "étant donné, considérant".  Les prépositions ne s'accordent pas.  Voir la partie IV de la définition ici.


----------



## fdemers

Je serais porté à les accorder :

[…]_
Vue la nature de cette requête…
_
Beaucoup les considèrent pourtant invariables.

Que faites-vous ?


----------



## bopli

selon moi... 

[…]

*2. 'vu'* >>> toujours invariable en tant que préposition […]

*3. *[…]* 'vu que...'* - >>> invariable

[…]


----------



## kazim

Bonjour,
Est-ce que "Vu" s'accorde en genre avec le nom qui le suit dans une construction de type "vu(e?) leur diversité, il n'est pas étonnant que..."?

Merci de votre aide.

[…]


----------



## Nealendil

On écrit "vu leur diversité...".
Car dans ce cas là, "vu" est une préposition, invariable donc.


----------



## Oh là là

Bonjour, kazim,
dans votre cas "Vu" reste invariable.


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour, Kazim

Dans ce cas, d'après la Grammaire, *Vu* reste invariable.

[Dans un complément absolu, constitué par un sujet et un participe attribut, le participe reste souvent invariable lorsqu'il précéde...] Certains grammairiens estiment que dans cet emploi le participe devient une sorte de préposition. (Source: Grevisse & Goosse.1980. Nouvelle Grammaire Française).


----------



## Xence

Et pour complément d'explications, il y a ce fil.

N. B: Kazim, tu parles français beaucoup mieux que je ne parle azéri !


----------



## franss

Encore moi, 

Cette fois dit-on

"tu devais déjà taper du pied *vue* l’heure qu’il était." ou "tu devais déjà taper du pied *vu* l’heure qu’il était." 

J'aurai bien dit que la première était la bonne car correspondrait à la vue de l'heure qu'il était, mais n'étant pas sur je voulais avoir votre avis. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh non !  En effet, _vu_ est dans ce cas une préposition qui donc reste invariable (cf. p.ex. TLFi s.v. _vu_, § IV).

_*vu* l'heure qu'il était = _*étant donné* l'heure qu'il était


----------



## traherne

Pourtant on trouve la phrase suivante dans le livre Écho B2, page 67:

"Vu*e* la situation difficile dans laquelle se trouve l'entreprise, c'est tout à fait inconcevable"

S'agit-il donc d'une erreur, la concordance?

Merci comme d'habitude.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien une faute.

_Vue la situation difficile…_ 
_*Vu* la situation difficile…_


----------

